

Show HN: The shameless experiment - dinky
http://lookapinky.com/view?id=vK74WUOiQ9buuY

======
dinky
What would you build instead to make this idea work?

~~~
ArekDymalski
<http://lookapinky.com/view?id=tjfVN1SQ11ZOvS> :)

------
orangethirty
Explain, please.

~~~
dinky
I'm trying to make it easy to ask someone I don't know that well for a favor.
I believe people don't ask for help often enough.

Could HN-ers provide feedback on this idea of making it more socially
acceptable or easier to ask for favors?

I'll be happy to provide feedback to one of your ideas or to help with
something you need in the best way I can.

~~~
sebg
To make it easier to ask for favors - it would be helpful to know whom to ask
for favors as well as what specifically to ask. The issue with making it more
socially acceptable is that people normally go to the "experts" for very easy
favors so they get lots of requests and people with slightly less knowledge
might get less request.

Here's an idea - have me tell you what the request entails (programming,
personal finance, love, money, etc) and then search through the meetup api of
groups that have those key words in them. Now you return to me a list of
people on meetup who belong to groups that contain people I could request a
favor from. As long as it's in their interest area and you help me write a
nice email, you can get me started.

~~~
dinky
I realized what I want more is getting the favor granted, not (just) making it
easier to ask for the favor.

There are issues related to expertise and power I don't have clear thoughts on
yet.

The idea of searching for people that can grant a favor is helpful to think
about, thanks. It can work when one does not necessarily need an expert.

